
How Healthy Is Soylent? - joeyespo
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/07/soylent-is-healthier-than-our-diet/489830/?single_page=true
======
smt88
This article mixes up "nutritious" and "healthy", and they're not the same
thing. It's very likely Soylent is terrible for you, but we won't find out for
a few decades.

